# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > سوال: زبان برنامه نویسی نقشه گوگل

## NIMA_1981

سلام دوستان 

کسی میدونه این نقشه گوگل رو با کدوم زبان نوشتم میه کلا یک توضجی در این باره دید

----------


## alireza19330

دوست عزیز کاش یکم بهتر تایپ میکردی.
نقشه گوگل رو نمیدونم اما میدونم برای افزودن فیچر و اکستنشن به اون و همچنین دستکاری کردن فیچرهای گرافیکیش مثل کنترل پنلش باید بری سراغ یه چیزی به نام openLayers

----------


## cemohsen

این سوالی که پرسیدی  مثل این سوال می مونه  : "1 خونه رو با چی می سازن؟"
توی نوشتن نقشه ، گوگل از ابزار های زیادی استفاده کرده ،اما سرور اصلی رو خودش طراحی و ساخته که کسی هم دقیقا نمی دونه اسمش چیه و ....
حالا شاید یک روزی گوگل خودش اطلاعات بیشتری در این باره بده

OpenLayers یه کتابخانه اسکریپتی و هیچ ربطی هم به گوگل نداره جز اینکه می شه باهاش نقشه های گوگل رو هم لود کرد . کلا Openlayers یه Viewer برای نقشه است که می تونه به سرویس های WMS,WCS و ... متصل بشه و اطلاعات بگیره و با بقیه سرور ها مثل Microsoft bing,ArcGISServer,GoeServer هم کار می کنه

----------

